# Ceramic Turtle



## Mao Senpai (May 12, 2011)

So back when I was in CT I went to NJ just for fun and roam around I suppose so I saw this at some market and picked it up! I thought it was cute. The head and leg and tail pieces all move freely


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (May 12, 2011)

Neat!


----------



## african cake queen (May 13, 2011)

SO CUTE, MADE ME LAUGH!


----------



## Mao Senpai (May 13, 2011)

Hehe yeah... I was walking down the isle looking at the shinies and I was like WHAT IS THIS? I SEE MOVING PARTS! and well yeah now it's in my hands!


----------



## Laura (May 13, 2011)

does if float in water so the moving pieces move?


----------



## Mao Senpai (May 13, 2011)

Oh it doesn't go in water. It sits on it's belly so if the table shakes or gets vibrations the legs and heads move


----------



## dmarcus (May 13, 2011)

It's cool even if it just sit's there and shakes...


----------

